# Police Officer Tyler Stewart



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Tyler Jacob Stewart*
Flagstaff Police Department, Arizona

End of Watch: Saturday, December 27, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 24
*Tour:* 1 year
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 12/27/2014
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Committed suicide
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Police Officer Tyler Stewart was shot and killed while investigating a domestic violence incident at a home in the 800 block of West Clay Avenue at approximately 1:30 pm.

When Officer Stewart arrived at the scene a male subject exited the home and opened fire on him, striking him in the face. Despite being wounded, Officer Stewart was able to activate an emergency alert button. Responding officers discovered him suffering from the gunshot wound and he was transported to a local hospital where he later died.

The subject who shot Officer Stewart committed suicide at the scene.

Officer Stewart had served with the Flagstaff Police Department for less than one year.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Police Chief Kevin Treadway
Flagstaff Police Department
911 East Sawmill Road
Flagstaff, AZ 86001

Phone: (928) 556-2316

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22313-police-officer-tyler-jacob-stewart#ixzz3NBt1m4Kd


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rest In Peace


----------

